# Ibanez ATK or BTB??



## torqueofficial (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey what's up guys?
So I have came down to this two nice basses. I play metal, mostly stuff like Chimaira, Arch enemy, and Threat Signal. I am not sure about which one suits better my style.
The Ibanez ATK200:
Ibanez.com | Basses | ATK200
OR
The Ibanez BTB675:
Ibanez.com | Basses | BTB675
I would highly appresiate any objective opinions from you guys. Thank you!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd go with the BTB based solely on the specs, it'll even be built better as well.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 16, 2012)

BTB. I want the BTB705 as its one hell of a tone machine and is the only one with the specs i want with regaurds of pickups and price.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 16, 2012)

The BTB will be the superior bass overall, while I must say that the ATK has the best stock pickup ever. My bassist has BTBs and ATKs and we always end up using the ATK for recording, and he prefers it live as well.

The BTB has the longer scale, though. That should help if you plan on tuning very low.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 16, 2012)

i'm all for the BTB, comfortable to play, good sized neck, not too thin or fat, great sound, the MK 2's are much better than the MK 1's, for what you get and what you pay you are getting an amazing bass with the BTB, i'm also gunna jump on one when i have the dough


----------



## Tyghor (Jan 16, 2012)

I've never tried the ATK series, but i own a BTB676 and i will recommend it to anyone, they are amazing basses and extremely well built, and they are also very versatile, a big pro if you are looking into other styles!

Cheers!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 16, 2012)

^THIS.

I absolutely love my BTB (not sure of the model), but I bought it b/c of how wonderful it felt, neckwise, and the balance of it. 

Here she is:







EDIT: Here it is in action, let my old bassist borrow it for the farewell show


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the BTB is the higher spec model - the ATK is only a 200 series, so there'll be a price difference of a few hundred pounds (or dollars) that will probably show in the quality of the thing.

I'd go with the BTB if money isn't an obstacle. It'll be higher-spec and you'll have a fifth string, which will help no end with metal.

But I'd say play both and go with what you prefer - they're both midrange Ibanezes so neither of them will be bad.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 17, 2012)

These basses are completly different, the higher series atk would be cheaper than that btb and the combination of it's electronics and a maple board would definetly make you more prominent in the mix.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Bro, no doubt about it. go for the btb. if you dont you will regret it.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Feb 26, 2012)

Try checking out some Classic 80's and 90's Ibanez basses instead. ATK and BTB really never impressed me.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Feb 26, 2012)

that's a hard choice, I'd just get both =]


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 26, 2012)

Holy bump.

I will say I have an ATK305 and it's absolutely fantastic. Incredible sounding and playing bass, especially considering I got it for $250 on closeout.

And, to give you a frame of reference, I have a Dingwall, Rickenbacker, '78 Precision, and Kubicki, and while it's not as good as some of those, I play it alongside all of them pretty regularly when I want an MM or active P sound.


----------



## prashanthan (Feb 28, 2012)

The ATK series is surprisingly good, it's difficult to find that sort of value for money (or stock pick-ups like those). They're incredibly versatile too. Just going by the specs, the BTB looks like it may be better suited to your needs, but the ATK wouldn't be a bad shout either if you'd rather go for the more cost-effective option.


----------

